
Hugin – Panorama photo stitcher - dlsym
http://hugin.sourceforge.net/
======
slantyyz
I've used Hugin with ImageMagick to eliminate noise (or moving objects) from a
burst handheld shots when using cameras with "lesser" sensors.

Hugin does a great job aligning the images before stacking.

Source: [http://petapixel.com/2013/05/29/a-look-at-reducing-noise-
in-...](http://petapixel.com/2013/05/29/a-look-at-reducing-noise-in-
photographs-using-median-blending/)

Example: I used Hugin and Imagemagick to remove noise from this photo, which I
shot handheld in burst mode with a "meh" camera. Had there been tourists
walking around, they would have "vanished" using the same technique.

[https://www.flickr.com/photos/slantyyz/9041667571/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/slantyyz/9041667571/)

~~~
nathancahill
Woah, that's impressive. I've started taking ~7 burst shots with my iPhone
instead of just one. The first and last 3 are usually a little noisy or
blurry, but the middle one is usually gold. I might try this method too.
Thanks!

------
jedberg
I used to use Hugin for all my stitching needs. It did a great job creating
what became my Facebook cover photo, which was stitched from 80+ images.

However, it would crash about 50% of the time, with some sort of random error.
If I slightly changed a setting, like tweaking the cropping or removing a
single image, then sometimes it would work. Sometimes it would work if I ran
the exact same job again -- the issue was not repeatable.

I eventually switched to a paid program, Autopano Pro (recommended to me by
some of the Smugmug employees). It works just as well, a lot faster, and
doesn't crash 1/2 the time.

If you're serious about making beautiful panoramics, I highly suggest you
check it out.

~~~
selmnoo
Well, don't leave us hanging, show us the finished stitched image (and the
individual images you started out with). :)

As it happens I'm doing something these days that'll require me to stitch a
lot of images together. I'm taking a lot of images with a microscope by having
the stage go in a snake-y, boustrophedon fashion
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boustrophedon](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boustrophedon))
and capturing shots along the way... so I have a lot of images (about 10,000
of them) I need to stitch together. Would something like Hugin work for this?
All the images are kind of similar to each other, and each image might overlap
the next one a little bit (such that a small outer edge on all 4 sides would
have to be trimmed). I was thinking of stitching them together with
Imagemagick, with appropriate parameters based upon how much I'm moving the
stage, but I'm wondering if that might introduce some error for the 10k
images, ideally it shouldn't. I suppose I'll explore both options. If someone
might have any insight into this, I would be very happy to hear anything.

And thanks for linking this dlsym, I learned of this at just the right time.
:)

~~~
jedberg
Heh sorry. Here's the final image:
[https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10101519173406123&l=...](https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10101519173406123&l=5f01783041)

The nice part is that since it's a cover photo on Facebook, the error on the
bottom left is covered.

I don't have a good place to put the 44MB full res version. :(

------
zachbeane
I've been pretty happy using Hugin for making Brenizer method panoramas, e.g.
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/xach/10301052666/in/set-721576...](https://www.flickr.com/photos/xach/10301052666/in/set-72157639971484114)

The UI is not great, but it's better than nothing, and the results are
generally pretty good. And it's free.

~~~
slantyyz
Curious: Can you do the same using the Hugin command line tools, or do you
have to use the GUI?

~~~
zachbeane
I'm not sure; I suspect you could go CLI-only. The GUI seems like a pretty
thin layer over the GUI in most places. Some of the perspective/projection
interface elements seem like they would be difficult to do from the command
line, though.

~~~
slantyyz
Another question, does Hugin do the transform _and_ alignment for your
Breziner method images? I'm assuming some transformation has to be done to
accommodate the tilting of your shots?

I've been interested in trying the method but have never gotten around to it.

~~~
zachbeane
Yeah, Hugin does that for you. It's pretty neat.

I've had two problems with it:

    
    
      - Alignment errors, where objects don't match up with each other across different shots
    
      - Missing coverage, where I left a hole from missing a picture when trying to cover a scene
    

The former is something better software _might_ be able to handle, but the
latter is all my fault.

------
MasterScrat
You _had_ to post that right when Huginn is on the front page too, right? ;-)

~~~
tombrossman
Funny, I thought the same thing. I'm stitching a bunch of panoramas right now
with Hugin and I opened HN for something to read while they process. Total
confusion for a moment there...

For some example photos I've got a few here:
[https://tombrossman.com/photos/](https://tombrossman.com/photos/). Admittedly
not the greatest works of art, but I am working on photographing the tidal
extremes where I live and panoramas are a perfect way to showcase them.

~~~
bigtech
Les Quizerables. Brilliant!

------
bane
If you're on windows, worth checking out [https://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/redmond/groups/ivm/I...](https://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/redmond/groups/ivm/ICE/)

I've found it to be easier to use.

~~~
Magi604
I'll second this. I use ICE for my panos. It's pretty simple, and it's pretty
good at stitching together pictures without errors (in most cases).

ICE also deals with DNGs, though it's slower, and it makes the colors a little
off.

------
joshberry
The last time I used Hugin was about 5 years ago, but at the time it was my
go-to software for panoramas. To get the best results you want to have a good
amount of overlap between the images, and make sure everything is very level.
Here's one that will give you an idea:
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/joshbg2k/3382847846/sizes/o/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/joshbg2k/3382847846/sizes/o/)

You can't see too much detail there, but I have a 6' long print of that image
and it's perfect.

------
rexreed
There are TWO Hugin / Huginn top articles on HN today. Is this a coincidence?

------
rplnt
This was pain to use. Far from automated, crashed all the time, horrible UI
and UX (pretty common in OSS). I'm sure the results might have been better
compared to regular "click next" panoramic software.. but it was simply not
worth it for my (personal) use-case.

Then I used some proprietary program for windows (arcsoft maybe? not sure
now), which a had limited free version, and it was a breeze to use. Selecting
images was intuitive, reordering was easy, configuration was simple and
stitching was automatic.

~~~
keithpeter
I'm not seeing Hugin crash. Debian Wheezy, stitching around 20 jpegs snapped
from phone, using the default auto options.

When was this?

~~~
rplnt
Maybe three years ago? On Fedora I think.

~~~
keithpeter
I was using Hugin on Ubuntu Lucid so about then. Can't remember any big issues
but doing full sized stitches as TIFFs did use a lot of memory and take some
time (swapping).

------
themodelplumber
I had a frustrating moment while using my video camera in Sicily where I
couldn't back up any further, didn't have my wide-angle lens, and decided to
just shoot & stitch later. Hugin did a great job turning the slices into an
acceptable (even if imperfect) shot later.
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/porkfriedrice/4076794508/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/porkfriedrice/4076794508/)

------
leeoniya
was just using it to stitch some costa rica photos yesterday :)

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/cwqj70kl0ln8g1l/DSC_8270%20-%20DSC...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/cwqj70kl0ln8g1l/DSC_8270%20-%20DSC_8275.jpg)

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ujiovwhg79o33ky/DSC_8252%20-%20DSC...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ujiovwhg79o33ky/DSC_8252%20-%20DSC_8254.jpg)

------
RobotCaleb
Great set of tools. I used the gui to do some initial work and then automated
the rest with the command-line tools in the creation of
[http://robotrising.org/StratoSphere/collection.html](http://robotrising.org/StratoSphere/collection.html)

------
mlissner
Another approach, for the lazy, is to just push the photos to Google auto
backup. If you do that it'll automatically figure out that they can be
stitched together and will provide you with the image. Works very well in my
experience and requires no effort at all.

------
edward
I made this panorama of Ascot Racecourse with Hugin.

[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Ascot_Racecourse_pan...](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Ascot_Racecourse_panorama_2.jpg)

The image appears on the Wikipedia article about the racecourse.

~~~
edward
Here are some more:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Dorset_seafood_festival_i...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Dorset_seafood_festival_in_Weymouth_from_Town_bridge_panorama.jpg)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Weymouth_beach_in_July_20...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Weymouth_beach_in_July_2011.jpg)

~~~
miahi
It's hard to judge a panorama software without knowing the quality of the
input photos. I see no obvious parallax errors. Did you use a panoramic tripod
head?

~~~
edward
I didn't use a tripod, these are all handheld.

------
paulnasca
All my panoramas are made with Hugin:

[http://www.panoramio.com/user/1428211/tags/PANORAMA?photo_pa...](http://www.panoramio.com/user/1428211/tags/PANORAMA?photo_page=22)

------
DangerousPie
Is this noticeably better than Photoshop's panorama stitching (to the point
where it would be worth reprocessing them)?

~~~
jitl
No. Photoshop is usually faster and produces a better quality alignment and
(optionally) merge for the general case of "I have these photos, please make
them into a single image." Hugin has more tunable options, so it's easier to
do more stages of an advanced stitching workflow in it, but I wouldn't suggest
investing time in Hugin unless you want to do a specific crazy thing.

------
kirk21
Would be cool to see an online version (eg no install required).

~~~
QuotedForTruth
That would require uploading all the input photos. Thats sometimes 50+ 20 MP
images, none of which you are going to want to look at after you get the
stitch done.

Id like to see a portable version that doesnt require install, but not an
online version.

------
jacobfrantz


------
orkj
Great stuff, but I just have to say it:

That website could have been stitched better together.

No offence intended (some pun intended).

